# Question about Nandroid backups



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure if this is just me or not so I figured I would ask you all too. When I try to make a backup (running CM7) CW backs up everything just fine. While still in CWR I can scroll to restore and select the backup I just made. It will match the MD5 but then comes back and says that it can't find the sys.img, the data.img and 1 other thing then says restore complete.

This has been happening for a while now. I really needed that backup yesterday while trying to put P3's 'special' 605 in a slot in boot manager and got stuck in a bootloop. Does anyone know how this can be fixed? I hate not having a working backup if something like that comes up again. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Selfishly keeping this towards the top of the page. I'm at a loss and need help with this problem.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Not sure if this is just me or not so I figured I would ask you all too. When I try to make a backup (running CM7) CW backs up everything just fine. While still in CWR I can scroll to restore and select the backup I just made. It will match the MD5 but then comes back and says that it can't find the sys.img, the data.img and 1 other thing then says restore complete.
> 
> This has been happening for a while now. I really needed that backup yesterday while trying to put P3's 'special' 605 in a slot in boot manager and got stuck in a bootloop. Does anyone know how this can be fixed? I hate not having a working backup if something like that comes up again. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Did you flash a different clockwork recovery ie. Droid x to 2ndinit Droid X?
Backups only restore if you use the recovery mode you flashed them in. Same problem happened to me.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Waffleninja said:


> Did you flash a different clockwork recovery ie. Droid x to 2ndinit Droid X?
> Backups only restore if you use the recovery mode you flashed them in. Same problem happened to me.


Maybe that's it. I made the back up with 2nd init recovery while in cm7. Then when stuck in the bootloop I did an sbf. While on regular stock 602 I tried to restore the backup. Thanks for the info. I'll try that out and see.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Maybe that's it. I made the back up with 2nd init recovery while in cm7. Then when stuck in the bootloop I did an sbf. While on regular stock 602 I tried to restore the backup. Thanks for the info. I'll try that out and see.


That should be the problem, it happened to me too


----------



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

I had this problem as well. 
The problem was that I was lacking sleep and didn't notice that I was trying to restore a 2nd-init image made with a 2nd-init CWM recovery to a "droid x" install using "droid x" CWM. 
I upgraded to CM7 GB, installed the "droid x 2nd-init" ClockWorkMod recovery, and the restore was then successful. 
I consider it a good thing the image refused to restore since I would probably have been too distracted by boot-loops to realize that I was skipping important steps.


----------

